

Jgrowl - ajbatac
http://stanlemon.net/projects/jgrowl.html

======
markbao
jQuery is _the_ best Javascript library ever. seriously, plugins, their
structure, and in 30kb. And no weird licensing like ExtJS :/

~~~
misterbwong
Upped. I've only been using jQuery for about 3 months and it has continually
impressed me with its large feature-set and ease of development.

------
bprater
One of the advantages of Growl being run at the OS level is that all apps can
fire to Growl and the user see it. An in-browser Growl is going to be limited
to firing events only while the user is on the same page.

~~~
dcurtis
I don't think the applications of jgrowl are the same as the system growl
alerts.

I imagine this being used for webapp-specific notifications, much the same way
as iminlikewithyou.

~~~
jacobbijani
Or thesixtyone.com, which (over)uses an almost identical growl clone.

------
mattdennewitz
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xo33_-jvdhI>

i made a mockup of the same concept w/ an ajax heartbeat triggering the
messages (mootools 1.11 instead of jquery), but never released it. kinda
shakin' my head now :)

------
sant0sk1
The extensibility of jQuery continues to move the library forward in cool new
ways. Love it.

------
jamongkad
I was about to write my own version of Growl. But good thing this library
managed to float up.

------
jrockway
Here is a MooTools version: <http://digitarald.de/project/roar/>

I like jQuery, but I think this is better than Jgrowl.

~~~
dkasper
What's better about it?

~~~
nirmal
Messages placed along the right side of the screen appear off the edge of the
page and therefore create a scroll bar at the bottom of the screen.

------
Deadsunrise
Firefox 3 with a bunch of addons crash when I click on the demo links.

~~~
icey
By any chance do you have an old version of Firebug loaded? It used to crash
my FF a lot until I upgraded it to the newest version.

~~~
Deadsunrise
Thanks, I thought that I had the last version but I had 1.2.0b3. Updating to
1.2.0b4 fixed the crashes.

------
geuis
tried on the iPhone. Works, but the messages don't appear near where the user
action is being done so if I am not zoomed out, nothing appears to be
happening.

~~~
jey
You should write a patch!

